# The official Audi parts suppliers thread!



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Where do you buy your parts? Where can you find stuff the cheapest? Where do your get those hard to find parts?
Post them up in this thread!
Chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

A/C parts & supplies: http://www.acsource.com/store.asp
Blau for window regulators and some stuff: http://www.audiquattroparts.com/
TPC for most other part needs: http://www.thepartsconnection.com/ ask for Rodd.
GPR as a backup for TPC: http://www.gprparts.com/
Force5 for used parts: http://www.force5auto.com/index.html Ask for Chris.
SUVLights for wiring harnesses & bulbs: http://suvlights.tripod.com/suvlightscom/
AutoOptiks for a large variety of bulbs: http://www.autooptiks.com/front.htm


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (duandcc)*

Brake parts for just about any car are usually cheapest at http://www.germanautoparts.com (Adirondack Auto Brokers). Also these guys have good prices on the various strange fluids your Audi might need or might be leaking - Pentosin, Coolant, etc.
I get lightbulbs from http://www.rallylights.com - they aren't always the cheapest, but they have good service, a good wesbite, and I'm a happy customer. 
Otherwise email/IM me for OEM parts (VW/Audi/Porsche) at wholesale cost. Sorry for the shameless self-plug










_Modified by Haiku Master at 8:13 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Otherwise email/IM me for OEM parts (VW/Audi/Porsche) at wholesale cost. Sorry for the shameless self-plug









Any plug that save me money is a well placed plug


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (Haiku Master)*

SJMAutotechnik for all my OEM needs
Puma Parts for my lighting needs. They are TRULY awesome. They sent me a H4 C4 100 light instead of eurolenses for my UrS4, and instead of charging me for it while they sent another out, they simply sent one out that day, and it got to me in two days (told them monday, got light on wednesday). I sent the incorrect part back to them, and I was charged nothing(except having to pay return shipping fees). LOVE them...I've never done business with any business that was as good as PUMA...maybe SJM...but i've not been able to get Scott to fib on any orders 
and sucky ass Blaufergnugen for renting tools.
Shox.com for Struts/Shocks
and TireRack for Springs and Tires.

Oh, and I'm a member of the S-Car Parts Direct Program(SLOW AS HELL, but very cheap prices).


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

I get some parts from Blau, but most come from my work. We deal w/ WorldPac and Audi all day so I usually get good deals on my parts.
Unfortunately, I cannot pass those savings on to you guys, by the time shipping came into play and such. And discounts for my friends aren't that good either.


_Modified by MFZERO at 2:00 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (MFZERO)*

I use VM Autohaus a lot. They are in BC. http://www.vmautohaus.com Ask for Kris. Very good guys, and they have no problems getting whatever i need. 
Other than that i use whatever worldpac site has the cheapest prices.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (Rocket SLC)*

http://www.sasponline.com
I have found them to have the cheapest OEM replacement parts in nearly 99% of the cases I've need stuff for my Audi's.


----------



## desmo888 (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.thepartsconnection.com
and snovl8r on Ebay


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (desmo888)*

Both great resources I forgot to mention! Wendy (snolvr8) is often cheaper than dealer wholesale! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

I usually by my parts from work (tynan's vw) or import car parts.
planninn on buying some stuff from blau soon.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

bump for good thread, make it a sticky


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (90quattrocoupe)*

I've requested that the moderators make this sticky, if you agree, click the "Report this thread" button and request that it be made sticky, hopefully the mdos will agree...


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Just wanted to add 
http://www.buyeuroparts.com
They have some good deals too. 
And to keep this post up top. Very useful


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rocket SLC)*

I don't think the mods will sticky this because the folks we have listed don't advertise here and doing this would mean supporting the competition of the paying advertisments. So it's up to us, the humble typers on the tex, to keep up the bump.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

TTT


----------



## esokolovski (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

I frequently use Impex FAP aka VWparts.com
They have a lot of VW-AUDI OEM and dealer-only stuff if you search by part number.
However sometimes it takes a while to get the dealer-only stuff from them though.
I also use Clair Parts Express, ask for Mack or Barry,
and mention the quattro internet list. Their toll free parts line is 800-354-5100.

_Modified by esokolovski at 7:59 PM 12-28-2003_


_Modified by esokolovski at 8:15 PM 12-28-2003_


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (esokolovski)*

TTT


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (Rocket SLC)*

bump


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (esokolovski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esokolovski* »_I frequently use Impex FAP aka VWparts.com
They have a lot of VW-AUDI OEM and dealer-only stuff if you search by part number.
However sometimes it takes a while to get the dealer-only stuff from them though.
I also use Clair Parts Express, ask for Mack or Barry,
and mention the quattro internet list. Their toll free parts line is 800-354-5100.

I Use Foreign Audi Parts, aka FAP99 on ebay.
Good prices, and a fellow S-Car owner (Tim LeClair)


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (SuperGroove)*

bump


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (90quattrocoupe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (DubinBuffalo)*

Sticky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (PhunkFX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come guys, we fix our own Audi's, we can do this


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

body parts????????? good priing on aftermarket...like the b4 hood, core support, and fenders?
anyone


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (mk2boost)*

I just bought a TON of stuff from VM Autohaus, there link is in a post above, good prices. i also just ordered H+R springs from Howbar Motorsports, REALLY REALLY good price, like 50 cheaper than most places. Can't wait for all the parts I ordered that cost more than my car to arrive


----------



## WMP (Aug 4, 2002)

*.*

For Rieger parts







...
http://www.riegeretc.com/home.htm


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: . (WMP)*

there was a post a while back about getting the B4 hoods and fenders from an aftermarket company for real cheap.. cant find the thread and i tried the search, anyone know/
thanx,
Tom


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: . (mk2boost)*

CertiFit - cheap aftermarket parts. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mug23 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey guys. I have been buying parts from these guys http://www.volksparts.com/index.htm and they do have the cheapest prices around. For example, a motor mount for my 5000T cost $35 buys while others are charging around $45 - $52 per side.
They are locate in N.H. and I can say they have very good prices and the services are great. 
Give them a call to check out the prices. I'll be sure to buy many more parts from them.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

Paint for rusting suspension parts.
http://www.por-guys.com/


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

Caliper paint and other sticker products
http://www.foliatec.de


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (90quattrocoupe)*

RS2 and euro styling parts
http://www.autox.biz/
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (tonydule)*

Anyone know what's up with the Parts Connection? The link seems to be no good (at least today)?


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (eurozex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_http://www.sasponline.com
I have found them to have the cheapest OEM replacement parts in nearly 99% of the cases I've need stuff for my Audi's.

I checked this place out and it is true as far as Worldpac sites go all but one item I purchased was the cheapest I could find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . That one part was a distributor rotor which Audiconnection had for around $8 less but I also bought plug wires and Audiconnection wanted $60 more for them.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (audinut!$)*

bump because it was on page 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (audinut!$)*

Got all my stuff from VMAutohaus a few days ago, you know, the parts that cost me more than the Audi itself







Anyways, great place to order from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (DubinBuffalo)*

I just purchased a wastegate from dad's auto.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (SuperGroove)*

Hey now that we have so many forums is there any possibility that we could get this as a sticky...PLEASE!


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (audinut!$)*

we might have to keep doing the old http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif method


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (DubinBuffalo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif w00t


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (MFZERO)*

bump for sticky


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (200HP4dr)*

Bump for the newbies....


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The official Audi parts suppliers thread! (duandcc)*

Oh, I have one to add. http://carmadillo.com/ They have the BEST pricing of any WorldPAC dealer I've found...adfter you take shipping into consideration. They change a little more for the parts, but a WHOLE LOT less for shipping, therefore your total comes out quite a bit less... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

